
Archivebox 0.4 Released - rabbitofdeath
https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox/releases/tag/v0.4.9
======
nikisweeting
Thanks for posting it!

We're super proud of this release, it was largely made possible by the hard
work of my colleagues Cristian @cdvv7788, Karim @apkallum, and Angel @afreydev
at Monadical.

We dedicated some official company time and they did a fantastic job of
learning it quickly, adding tests, making it more stable, accessible, and
backwards-compatible.

    
    
        mkdir data && cd data
        pip install archivebox
        archvivebox init
        archivebox add 'https://example..com' --depth=[0],1 ...
        archivebox server
    

Then open [https://127.0.0.1:8000](https://127.0.0.1:8000) to use the web UI.

Screenshots:

[https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox/releases/tag/v0.4.9#Scr...](https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox/releases/tag/v0.4.9#Screenshots)

~~~
rabbitofdeath
Thanks for creating it! I have nearly 100gb of archives today and you have the
simplest app to do it!

------
ericfender
Very cool!

